# Berlin walleyes



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well I'm headed to Berlin today to see if the eyes are ready to come home with me i haven't been there since July i will bass fish first the look for eyes hope the water is good, and will post,later on the out come


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

markfish said:


> well I'm headed to Berlin today to see if the eyes are ready to come home with me i haven't been there since July i will bass fish first the look for eyes hope the water is good, and will post,later on the out come


WHOOOOAAA now...You need to leave those toothy critters alone.You stick to those greenies..Dang bassers 

Good luck Mark. I'll shoot u a pm. First thing i thought on the way to work. Wish i was heading to the lake.It just seems like one of those mornings.


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

heard water was real low. Is Les's ok to launch? haven't been there since June.


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

harleydan1956 said:


> heard water was real low. Is Les's ok to launch? haven't been there since June.


Was at berlin yesterday and the walleye fishing is just starting to get good. Water temp was 65 and the fish are definitly starting to become more active and moving into the shallows. ended up with 6 keepers one wen 24 in and two 18's rest were right at the 15 in mark. also had a half dozen throw backs.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I did really well in the spring casting a jig with a night crawler towards shore and bottom bouncing back to the boat. Should I use the same technique for the fall. Or cast crankbaits?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I have only fished Berlin a few times but that technique has been good for me both in the spring and fall. 
You have to find the fish first though in my experience. I like to work cranks because you are able to cover more water and once you find some slow down and really work them better.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well the water was 67 and clear looks good but i dident do well fished roadbeds and deep points and highwalls tons of bait balls every were but i dident take blade baits with me mostly bass fished well mabey next week but for launching i think les bait ramp is dry,i go to dam ramp,i think im going to start night fishing for the eyes.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, smallie slammer did way better than myself. I only ended up with one keeper and half dozen throw backs. A few cats mixed in. I fished from 18-20' all the way in to about 8-9'. Did you fish the shoe or other spots. I tried a bunch of spots. when the water cools just a bit more, it'll turn on. I had 67-69 degrees for most of the day. And yes, Les's is a bit tricky. when I was there last week, it was a bit scary and the water has went down a foot since then! Until spring, I'll use the public ramp. Will be out there this Sat and Sun on the hunt for those 'eyes!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

no i thought about it but i stuck with walls and points will fish the humps next time and will have vibes with me and my walleye baits,just chased bass all day


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Usually, I ask the bass guys how they're doing and they are the ones that seem to catch the eyes and give me the low down on the walleye! I use vibees exclusively from now till ice out! I tried humps, points, sharp drop offs....shallow points.,...everything I could think. Guess I didn't hit the right one, that's all!! Thanks tho....will be out there this weekend!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i seen some guys trolling 14 bridge up the middle of no wake and stick 1 so trolling might put them in the box,


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

we went out last week for 3 hours, water was 72 degrees, caught 5 had 3 keeps,one about 21, all vibies, should be out there this weekend, black pro-v 2025 yamaha motors. good luck.... sammy cappelli


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well sam let us know how you do i think snake is heading over there today ro good luck guys.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

well me and brett (leadcorebean) hit the water about 7:00 am had the first fish in the boat at about 7:15 it was almost 16 in then we got to more small ones and one more at 18in and we got alot of white bass 3 nice slabs biggest was 13 in other were 10 and 11 and 4 channel cats all on vibies.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

not to bad for the weather we had was it blowing hard on the lake still some good days to come till i put the boat away,


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fished both Sat and Sun. Sunday turned out to be the better of the 2 days as far as the end result. Brought 4 home Sunday...an 18.5, 2 18's and a 16.5. Saturday, we brought home a 19.5 and a 16. It's starting to pick up and the water cooling is a plus in my opinion!! The size has certainly got better. We did throw back at least 20 shorties....about 30 white bass, a few cats and a carp. 
I should've known there was a tournament after seeing Sam Cappelli posting that he would be there on Sunday. I looked for him but never saw him. Was hoping to meet him but we pulled up at the ramp at 7:25....moments before they all pulled off. Wonder how they/he did. Talked to a few of the guys and the ones I talked to said they weren't doing too good. 
Oh well, I'll be out there this Wed or Thurs and again all weekend....c'ya out there!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

that's not to bad I'm not sure what tourn,it was but Sammie did comment on being there sun,your right there snake was you humping,with blaids all day or did you drag the bait out the back of the boat,well now I'm getting some steel heads,thoughts,so I'm going to get to Cleveland soon this this year I'm going to keep a few and try to build smoker and smoke them,


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

I didnt make it out there, we had some bad news, my buddies Dad was the guy involved in the hunting accident that was on the news. Sounds like you guys did good though, way to go....good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

We pretty much "juked" the vibees. (vertical jiggin') Every now and again we'd throw them to deeper or shallower water, but for the most part near the boat. Sorry to hear about your friend Sam. I didn't hear about it as I wasn't home much this weekend and didn't catch the news as is my normal routine. Well.....see you guys out on the water.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

snake i just missed you sunday


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i kinda thought vibes be the ticket well there should alot more reports coming in soon on the walleye bit


----------



## Zander (Dec 6, 2009)

After from being away from Berlin Lake for two weeks....a difference in conditions.....water surface temp went from 68-70 to 63 in the main lake areas....even lower in shallow skinny water....walleyes are cooperating for friend and I.....still biting nightcrawlers with water temps in the 60's.....1017 elevation water level=7 feet low.....going back tomorrow to work over those eyes....humps...sandbars and points....breaklines and drop-offs.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well thats good and were headed into a good looking weekend think of trying berlin again,need to get some meat to get throught the winter,good luck out there,


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

did any of ya make it out there and find the eyes on the humps


----------



## dustman1995 (Sep 26, 2010)

markfish said:


> i think les bait ramp is dry,i go to dam ramp,i think im going to start night fishing for the eyes.


I wish I would catch some _dam_ fish already! gettin skunked way too often these days. Tryin a lot of different techniques though. especially with my new cedar planerboards I built. I had my family out on the water the other day and my sis in law asks me what do i do if I catch a fish on the farthest line out? I told her I don't know, that I haven't caught one yet. Got a nice big laugh out of that one! What can ya do?


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

pending on how many lines you have out. Let follow all the way back directly behind the boat then reel it in. If you bring it in before you face serious line tanglage (is that a new word). If this happens you just start cutting and retying and reseting. LOOOOTTA lost time.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i wouild think jiging vs wouild be best way togo now not trolling good tip look for deep bays and creeks with bith fish locked in and you will be on the walleyes,just my 2ct,good luck out there will head out tomarrow


----------

